# MicroWave guides



## Jhamilton814

What is everyone's opinion on the MicroWave guides? I have thought about using them but always go to Fuji's. Do they really help with distance?


----------



## barefoot

I'm interested in responses to this also...anyone out there use these?


----------



## Magic Mike

I'm gonna give them a shot on my next rod... but won't have time to start it for a couple weeks.


----------



## LiteSalt

Dean at FishStiks Custom Rods has built me 2 rods with MicroWave Guides. I do not believe I will buy another rod without MicroWave Guides. He has built several more for other clients too.

I find that my cast are more accurate and further. The American Tackle Bushido Rods are awesome too!

FishStiks Custom Rods , Dean's number is 850.232.6958


----------



## D3cept1on

i have built lots of rods with them. and also i fish them my self. they are awesome. thats all i use inshore anymore


----------



## 49913

Jhamilton814 said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the MicroWave guides? I have thought about using them but always go to Fuji's. Do they really help with distance?


 As with anything, hype is hype. That doesn't mean they don't work. Take the crazy claims you hear about increased distance, and cut that by half. Then cut it by half again. The increased distance you get from Microwaves isn't worth the cost of installing them, by itself.
However, there is no question that the system calms down oscillations in the line as it comes off the spool, and that you get better accuracy as a result. Is it accuracy that matters to a fish?
I dunno. If I can hit a 3' circle at 30 yards with Fuji Concepts, and I can, then what does the system do for me? Answer is not much, but for sure, some. I'd be much more inclined to build a new one with them, than I would be to take a good set of Fuji K's and scrap them for Microwaves. Having said all that, what really chaps my ass about them, is the company policy that makes you buy the complete set. The running guides are an absolute theft from Fuji, and any decent guide that size will do the same thing. So keep in mind that if you're clumsy and step on the stripper, Amtack wants you to buy a complete 50 buck set to fix it. Which is why I continue with Fuji K's.


----------



## fairpoint

Just glue a piece of a funnel in the first guide and be done with it,lol........


----------



## billydean

hi guys figured I would chime in on this. I have built many rods both with and without the Microwave Line Control System. And from what I have seen for my self and reviews from customers IT IS NOT ALL HYPE. All reviews from customers have been A+ on this system. I am posting a slow motion video of the Microwave System. It also show conventional guide in slow motion also. You can see that the Microwave System eliminates the spiral whip action that is inherent to spinning reels. With that eliminated you can see where distance and accuracy can be improved. I can do a Microwave Challenge for anyone feel free to message me on here or facebook.


www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=4c24OJ1ypSI&feature=player_embedded&x-yt-ts=1422579428


----------

